# Some advise



## SD1990 (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a new mother sheep. She had twins. The girl(first born) she is letting suck but she's not letting the boy(second) suck. Is there anyway I can get her to accept him?
Right now I've been tying her a few times a day and leting him nurse.


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 19, 2018)

You can keep tying her, if you have the placenta you can smear that over the lamb she's rejecting. You can also try the vicks above her nose and at the lamb's butt. Best trick that I haven't tried is to use a grafting gate--basically a keyhole headgate with solid panels on either side.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 19, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH! So glad you joined us. Sorry you're having a problem with one of the lambs being snubbed. I hope you're making sure he gets enough o eat. We have really great sheeple here who should be able to help. Also, there's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

Oh, if you haven't done so already, PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. Old folks like me   will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 19, 2018)

If you do not have the placenta, you can take some feces from the accepted lamb and smear it onto the regected lamb over the tail head and the top of the hindquarter. keep the ewe tyed for a few times that the lambs nurse , then slowly untie the ewe and see  what her reaction is after she smells the lamb. She should then accept it., if not start all over again .


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 20, 2018)

It's usually the first lamb which is rejected as they wander off whilst mum is delivering the second.

I usually fetch the dog along and get him to sit by the birthing pen. The ewe then generally concentrates on the dog, and the rejected lamb can suckle. Let this happen a few times and the ewe's milk will start coming through the lamb and make the lamb 'smell right'. I prefer this method to physical restraint of the ewe (there again, I'm a softie).

Good Luck.


----------

